

Modern-Day Gadgets that Annoy Us - DarrenMills
http://gadgetcrave.com/annoying-gadgets-11-gadgets-that-annoy-people/2736/

======
ggchappell
> Number Two: The Automatic Hand Dryer

Just recently, this has been Done Right. I don't remember where I saw a good
one, or the brand, but good ones _do_ exist now.

~~~
movix
It's called the Air Blade and was designed by Dyson, the same guy who re-
thought the vacuum cleaner so effectively: <http://www.dysonairblade.co.uk/>

